# How to transfer app purchases to new iPhone?



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I cannot figure out how to get all of my apps from my iPhone 3g to my new iPhone 4. I opened iTunes and turned of automatic sync so that I wouldn't override my backup from the 3g phone, so I have everything. I registered the new phone and finally just re-downloaded the apps that I used the most. I don't want to have to recreate each one. They don't recharge me because the account is the same. If I try to download the music I had on the 3g phone they want to recharge me for those. I can see them in iTunes, it is showing both phones purchases. I don't want to re-buy the songs and ringtones. I have not been able to find the answer in help. Help please.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You want to restore from backup when you hookup your new phone.  Hopefully someone else can chime in with the exact buttons to push, but don't worry it can be done.  iTunes is very difficult for me to understand.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks. It is embarrassing. I'm a software trainer. I pride myself with being able to figure things out, but this has me stumped. I'm afraid to loose my backup without knowing exactly how to do it. I will make a copy of the backup just in case.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are using the same iTunes that the prior iPhone was connected to, there is no reason to re-download anything, the apps all already exist in iTunes. The first time I went to sync my new iPhone to iTunes, it asked if I wanted to use the backup from my 3G, and I chose no. 

If the apps are not syncing automatically, click your iPhone's device name (your iPhone must be connected) in the left side window of iTunes. Then click the Apps tab in the right side window.
Check the sync apps option, then you can uncheck any you don't want on that iPhone. Then sync.

You can have multiple iPhone/iPods on the same account. iTunes will keep a separate backup for each.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When I first plugged it in, none of my old apps were showing. I just plugged in again and now they are there. I made a backup copy of the apps just in case, so I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Well this is a real duh moment. I realize that when I got my new phone I was out of town and was using my work computer. I downloaded iTunes and tried to transfer everything from my account and there was no way to do that. Now that I'm on the computer I used to backup my apps everything is there.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, different PCs will have different app lists. My husband syncs his iPhone to his office laptop, I sync mine to my iMac at home. When I purchase a new app that I think he would like, I send him a link to it in the iTunes store, and he downloads it to his iTunes and syncs. Since we use the same iTunes purchase account, we share all of our apps.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was driving myself crazy with this. I was afraid I would loose my backup copy. I have it syncing right now. It seems to be working.


----------

